# Citori 20 ga OU



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I am thinking of trading my Citori 12 for a 20 and wondered what model current owners liked? Mine is a Superlight Feather 2 3/4" but I want a 3". Were they chambered that way? Any downside to that model?


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think you can go wrong with a Citori, but there are other execellent choices out there. I just picked up a Franchi Alcoine 12-20 (has two interchangeable barrels) and I love it! Price is comparable to the Citori, but I like the idea of it being made in Italy, by the same compay that owns Benelli. I had it out this weekend for the first time, tested the 20 guage on pheasants, and it worked very well for me. I was a bit surprised to be able to take the birds with a 20 but this weekend made a believer out of me, within 40 yards I don't think you really need a 12. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A 20 guage three inch is one of the worst shells every designed. When you try to stuff a twelve guage load of shot thru a 20 guage diameter barrel recoil goes up an patterns suffer. You will be giving up load flexibility, pattern efficiency, at the expense of higher recoil.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks all for the info. I have been using a Beretta 3" 20ga off and on for many years. I do like it because I can hit with it and it is a very light gun to carry. I am wondering if the 3" 20ga gives a longer shot string, improving the kill zone? Because I am no dead eye Dick with a shotgun but seem to be able to whack 'em with the 20. My Beretta does not have automatic ejectors, so reloading is inconvienent, while the citori tosses the empties right over your shoulder. Bob, you are probably right about a 3" pattern because there are seldom many pellets in a bird.????poor shooting?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick a long shot string equals fewer pellets in the bird more likelyhood of birds flying off to die later. You probably hit well with it because it fits you well. Gun fit is the most critical factor to hitting with a shotgun. I like twenties and there is nothing wrong with a twenty guage 2 3/4 inch with a 3/4 or 7/8 ounce load. The ideal is to deliver as short a shot string as possible to the target. I would shoot whatever you like the best thats what really matters.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick, if you stick the empties in your pocket ( instead of ejecting over your shoulder ) sneaky NRs like me wont find your secret hot spots!!!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Dick,
I have a Citori 20 ga in the Lightning version, 26" bbls. Bought it because it looks/feels like the old superposed and I wanted a ruffed grouse gun. If I were to do it again I would go with 28" bbls. I have used it a lot with Remington 3" #4's on roosters and it has performed real well. Never did get around to patterning it so not sure what it looks like but it seems to work.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, the trick with the ejected empties is at the end of the day you send your dog back to pick them up, as well as those from the previous year. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When that dog has pups let me know I want one!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i like the remington 11-87 in 20 guage..it shoots as good as it looks!! i don't use it much i am either using my 28 for pheasent or my 12 for turkey's when i use the 20 i am always impressed.


----------

